# d&g rosary beads?



## jakk-attakk (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everyone havent been around here for like a year i think so hello first of all! Secondly please feel free to move this thread cos im pretty sure im putting it in the wrong place and thirdly,

does anyone know where i could buy dolce &amp; gabbana rosary beads ? Other than a d&amp;G store cos my nearest one is 500 miles away...

I've already been ripped off big-time on ebay and my bf really wants these beads, and more to the point, I REALLY want to get them for him....

thanks for any help

xxxxxx


----------



## Ricci (Feb 14, 2009)

here??

Dolce &amp; Gabbana D&amp;G Beckham Rosary Beads Necklace For Sale


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure where to get authentic ones other than the stores themselves..have you tried to see if they sell it on its official site?

They look pretty cool looking at the link Ricci prodived =').


----------



## Ricci (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah but i seen this and also one that 50 bucks im confused


----------

